# Elektronische Bissanzeiger



## Mooskugel (25. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem elektronischen Bissanzeiger ob mit oder ohne Funk muss ich noch sehen. Jetzt stellen sich für mich die Fragen

Gibt es grundsätzliche Unterschiede in der Art und Weise wie die Bisserkennung funktioniert. Wenn ja welches System ist da besser.
Macht sich der Mehrpreis bei den Premium Herstellern (z.B. Fox, Delkim) bezahlt?
Ich habe da im Netz und bei den Herstellern, gerade zum ersten Punkt nicht wirklich Angaben zu gefunden.

Wäre schön wenn da mal jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen könnte.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Michael.S (25. März 2019)

Ich bevorzuge da Carpsounder , Deutsche Firma mit Top Support wenn es mal Probleme gibt Einschicken und es wird schnell behoben , ich selber habe seit Jahren die CS - 5 laufen bei jedem Wetter problemlos

https://www.carp-sounder.de/produkt-kategorie/bissanzeiger/


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2019)

Prinzipiell haben Delkims durchaus viel schönes, aber ich bspw bin nicht bereit soviel Kohle auszugeben. Seit Jahren nutze ich billig Modelle um die 20 €- wenn die eine Stufenlose lautstärkeverstellung hätten wäre ich wunschlos glücklich, insofern - wenn du Poweruser bist der Dutzende Nächte im Jahr auf Karpfen und Co. Aus bist dann machen Delkim vermutlich sind. Für ein bisschen nebenher kärpfeln, aalen etc. Tun es auch günstige Modelle meiner Meinung nach


----------



## jkc (25. März 2019)

Moin, es gibt grundsätzlich zwei unterschiedliche Systeme: Bissanzeiger mit Magnetrad (haben fast alle) oder mit Vibrationssensor (fast nur bei Delkim). Ich halte beide Systeme für tauglich, Vibrationssensor ist etwas besser wenn man eine Bissanzeige bei offenem Bügel haben möchte.
Ob sich die teuren Bissanzeiger lohnen muss wohl jeder für sich selber beantworten. Langlebige, taugliche Bissanzeiger mit den wichtigsten Funktionen gibt's ab etwa 50-70€, vor dem Hintergrund ist zumindest mir unklar warum ich 200€ oder mehr pro Bissanzeiger bezahlen sollte.

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (26. März 2019)

Hi, mit Bissanzeigern von Carp Sounder machst du generell nichts verkehrt. Selbst die ganz einfachen Modelle sind extrem zuverlässig. Die einzige Schwachstelle ist die Funkverbindung bei manchen Modellen. Zum Raubfischangeln finde ich Delkims super. Unabhängig vom Anbieter finde ich eine Funkverbindung längst nicht so wichtig, wie die Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## Mooskugel (26. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Danke für die bisherigen Tipps. Carp Sounder hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Die Modelle Basic/Spezial kommen dem Gesuchten aber schon sehr nahe. Funk muss nicht zwingend sein, kann dort aber nachgerüstet werden, falls es doch mal zum Thema wird. Vor allem die Robustheit ist für mich ein Argument. Ich muss mal sehen wo ich die Dinger mal begrabbeln kann.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Andal (26. März 2019)

Elektronische Bissanzeiger, ganz egal welcher Provenienz, haben ein grundlegendes Problem. Der Fisch sieht sie nicht, der Kollege aber um so deutlicher. 

Wenn Du eh nicht über  Funk nachdenkst, dann tut es ein simples Modell für ca. 20-30 € pro Stück überall hin. Das Delkimsystem hat vor allem da seine Vorteile, wo es um sehr leichte und vor allem extrem sensible Anwendungen geht. Für den "Hausgebrauch" sind sie halt etwas teuer, wobei es die CS auch nicht grad für lau gibt. Ich bin mit dem indiskutablen Billo-Piepser von Grauvell (Vortek) sehr zufrieden.

Der beste BA ist eh der, der so oft wie möglich piept. Aber das liegt eh mehr am Angler, als am Gerät.


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2019)

oder an den Fledermäusen in lauen Sommernächten


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. April 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge da Carpsounder , Deutsche Firma mit Top Support wenn es mal Probleme gibt Einschicken und es wird schnell behoben , ich selber habe seit Jahren die CS - 5 laufen bei jedem Wetter problemlos
> 
> https://www.carp-sounder.de/produkt-kategorie/bissanzeiger/



ich benutze die alten einfachen zuverlässigen und sehr langlebigen carp sounder special  der classic reihe .

grund eins , meine dicken stellruten passen drauf und die "Ohren " sind verstellbar . grund zwei , die haben bisher länger gehalten als alles was sonst noch preisgleich auf dem markt ist, wasserdicht  und batterien halten ewig  . die dinger kann man noch an seine enkel weitergeben.

thema funk !
hab ich schon öffter darüber nachgedacht
chic wenn man mal rüber zum angelkumpel geht, um gemeinsam zu grillen und zu quatschen
man hätte trotz allem die kontrolle.
tatsache ist , der alarm alleine bringt nix , wenn man zu weit weg ist um zu reagieren. das gleiche ist , wenn man sich die unart angewöhnt ,angeln aufzubauen und grundsätzlich pennen zu gehen .
wenn man angelt , sollte man auch konsequent bei der sache sein
sich ausschließlich auf das elektronische gequäke zu verlassen ,halte ich für einen fehler


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2019)

Letzen Endes ist ja die wichtigste aller Fragen, was willst du mit den Dingern machen. Angelst du grundsätzlich mit dem Ruten auf dem Pod bzw. Über Freilauf und Swinger werden dir viele einfache aber gute Modelle wie z.b. die Vorteks oder B- Richi deinen Wunsch erfüllen, ob nun mit oder ohne Funk. Ich für meinen teile Fische hauptsächlich mit freier Leine an den Stellfischruten, da gibt es dann eben nur eine wirklich zuverlässige Variante, Delkims. Da kann man sich dann auch nachts Mal hinlegen, und sich trotzdem zu 100% drauf verlassen. Der Preis ist hoch, aber die Dinger sind es auch wert. Quasi unkaputtbar und auch nach 10 Jahre Benutzung mit sehr kleinen Wertverlust Verkaufbar. Habe mir vorher viel günstigere Modelle gekauft, und mich überall schnell wieder von getrennt. Für den Fall dass ich Mal die ganze Nacht bleibe und mich Mal auf die Liege lege, will ich mich auf die elektronischen Helferchen auch verlassen können. Vor 15 Jahren dazu entschieden, und bin mir sicher, ich bleibe dabei.


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. April 2019)

mich würde mal interessieren, wie eine 6-7 m stellrute neuerer bauart , also kein fahnenmast ,aber trotzdem zu großer durchmesser für die meisten bissanzeiger auf einen delkim passt?
bei mir steht die rute in der steinpackung  vom kanal  und wenn ich den bissanzeiger auf höhe des passenden durchmessers positioniere , bräuchte ich watstiefel.
im dunkeln dann die rute ablegen, das auch alles passt -.... kennst du selber .
deshalb landet der bissanzeiger bei mir kurz vor den 2. oder 3. leitring.
da komm ich auch im dunkeln gut ran , ohne zu poltern
die rute clippt sich regelrecht in die ohren vom carpsounder ein und alles steht auch bei wind stabil . so lange man anständige rutenhalter hat.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. April 2019)

Schau dir mal das Foto an. Mitchell 8,5 mtr Stellfischrute, Bissanzeiger direkt vor der Rolle. Steht an einem Baggersee und hält auch im Sand. Und man kann die Schnur beim Ablegen direkt in den Bissanzeiger legen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2019)

Das sieht ja schon nach schwerer Kriegsmaschinerie aus

Ich habe mir für die Delkims sogenannte "snag bars" bauen lassen (Da Handwerklich zu 100% Talentfrei), welche breiter sind als die Handelsüblichen. Die sorgen dafür, dass die Stellfischruten nicht links und rechts weg können, da sie nicht in die eigentliche Aufnahme passen, sondern aufliegen. Selbst mit meiner 9,50m (Balzer)und meine 10,50m (Sonderbau) funktioniert das ohne jegliche Probleme. Du musst beachten, dass die Delkims einen Vibrationssensor haben, und kein Magnetrad. Da reicht es, wenn die Schnur da locker drüber geht, und das passt zu 100%. Wie der Bissanzeiger vor die Rute kommt ist Gewässerabhängig, auch da habe ich verschiedenste selbstgebaute Versionen, welche leicht und transportgerecht und trotzdem Windstabil sind. Am liebsten nehme ich einfach einen bankstick (mit Delkim oder einfacher Rutenablage), welchen ich in die Steinpackung oder in den Boden setze. Hinten auf das Rutenendteil kommt ein Handelsüblicher Kanalstein. Wenig Gerödel, absolut stabil und sehr flach über dem Wasser aufzustellen. Würde auch auf dem Foto an dem Baggersee sehr gut funktionieren. Ähnliche Konstruktionen, habe ich aber auch im Angelkeller liegen. Kommen aber nur selten zum Einsatz.


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. April 2019)

ich hab  klapprutenhalter "bärenstark" seit 20 jahren  bewährt,  fast unkaputtbar ,verhältnismäßig  schönes  geringes packmaß  und für die bissanzeiger banksticks . 

das selbstbau gerödel finde ich interessant .

allerdings hab ich mir schon lange eine selbstbeschränkung auferlegt. es kommt nur ans wasser was in die rutentasche  und in eine handelsübliche kühlbox passt. dazu einen rucksack und stuhl  mehr nicht.
man fängt nicht mehr , wenn man eine gerödelkaravane anleiert


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. April 2019)

Mein Problem war ja, das ich die Stelle so lang wie möglich aufs Wasser haben wollte. Deshalb mußte der Bissanzeiger auch noch am Rutenhalter mit anmontiert sein, sonst gingen mir ja wieder Meter flöten. Das nächste Modell ist auch zarter ausgefallen, habe es aber noch nicht fotografiert. Da ich aber auch gerne mit der freien Leine und Schwimmbrot auf Karpfen und Graser angel, darf es schon ein wenig stabil sein, den ein 80er Karpfen ist nicht mit einem 80 Hecht zu vergleichen. Und der Graser hat dann alles getoppt. Aber es hat gehalten.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. April 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> den ein 80er Karpfen ist nicht mit einem 80 Hecht zu vergleichen. .



Hallo,

kann man ja auch nicht, ein 80er Hecht hat vielleicht 4 Kilo; ein 80er Karpfen das Dreifache. Wenn, müsste man schon Fische gleichen Gewichts vergleichen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

